# Only 20% of lyft riders tip. After driving lyft for 2 nights I don't care if uber adds tip button



## grUBBER

As you know, lyft has a tip button.
And some of you want it for uber. 
I wanted it too till I started driving for lift.

I wouldn't even care if uber added a tip button to the app tonight.

You're dealing with a new phenomenon.

You are their personal driver and a friend with a car.
You can listen to how they are late to work and only you can save their job, you park for them in an illegal or unsafe spots while they take their sweet time, you deal with their ohnoimissdropedthepinstupidgpswherethe****areyous and then they don't tip you.

I wouldn't call it a backstabbing, but after your riders step out of your car, you are as usefull to them as a used condom.

They've moved on.


----------



## Chicago-uber

I agree. Riders know that they will never see you again. So they press " no tip " button. They could care less about you. 

I took waiters and bartenders to their work, and guess what... They choose no tip option... Very sad.. Seems like I get tipped more on uber platform


----------



## RideshareGuru

grUBBER said:


> As you know, lyft has a tip button.
> And some of you want it for uber.
> I wanted it too till I started driving for lift.
> 
> I wouldn't even care if uber added a tip button to the app tonight.
> 
> You're dealing with a new phenomenon.
> 
> You are their personal driver and a friend with a car.
> You can listen to how they are late to work and only you can save their job, you park for them in an illegal or unsafe spots while they take their sweet time, you deal with their ohnoimissdropedthepinstupidgpswherethe****areyous and then they don't tip you.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a backstabbing, but after your riders step out of your car, you are as usefull to them as a used condom.
> 
> They've moved on.


They should add the tip button because its the right thing to do. What you learned is that 80% of people are assholes. Does this surprise you? It doesn't mean that we shouldn't allow the other 20% to tip us.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

RideshareGuru said:


> They should add the tip button because its the right thing to do. What you learned is that 80% of people are assholes. Does this surprise you? It doesn't mean that we shouldn't allow the other 20% to tip us.


While 80% of people are assholes....only 20% are asshole enough to stiff a cab driver face to face. Lyft makes it easy for the 80% to be anonymous assholes and not be recognized by those they are ****ing.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Former Yellow Driver said:


> While 80% of people are assholes....only 20% are asshole enough to stiff a cab driver face to face. Lyft makes it easy for the 80% to be anonymous assholes and not be recognized by those they are ****ing.


True, but Uber reduces the amount of tippers to about 10% because half of the people who would normally tip aren't carrying any cash.


----------



## UberRey

I drive slower when they are in a hurry. My time management skills are exemplary. I shan't pay for their lack.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberRey said:


> I drive slower when they are in a hurry.


I cancel....if I know ahead of time.
Had an Uber ping last night for a guy that set the pin in the wrong place. When I am a block from the incorrect address a woman calls to ask me where I'm going. I tell her and she says "Oh that's the wrong place ....we are at the Sheraton (about a mile away). How long before you can get here?" I tell her about five minutes....and she says "OK fine". Four minutes later as I'm pulling into her motel....another call..."Where are you....we've been waiting about 10 minutes and we are in a hurry". I tell her that I was pulling into the motel lot but that she needs to order a different Uber.....and cancel.....turn off the app.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I cancel....if I know ahead of time.
> Had an Uber ping last night for a guythat set the pin in the wrong place. When I am a block from the incorrect address a woman calls to ask me where I'm going. I tell her and she says "Oh that's the wrong place ....we are at the Sheraton (about a mile away). How long before you can get here?" I tell her about five minutes....and she says "OK fine". Four minutes later as I'm pulling into her motel....another call..."Where are you....we've been waiting about 10 minutes and we are in a hurry". I tell her that I was pulling into the motel lot but that she needs to order a different Uber.....and cancel.....turn off the app.


Yup...those "we are in a hurry" never end well for the driver.


----------



## Showa50

UberRey said:


> I drive slower when they are in a hurry. My time management skills are exemplary. I shan't pay for their lack.


I had one of those 'I'm in a hurry' rides when it was pouring on Wednesday morning. I actually laughed at her when she said that.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I cancel....if I know ahead of time.
> Had an Uber ping last night for a guythat set the pin in the wrong place. When I am a block from the incorrect address a woman calls to ask me where I'm going. I tell her and she says "Oh that's the wrong place ....we are at the Sheraton (about a mile away). How long before you can get here?" I tell her about five minutes....and she says "OK fine". Four minutes later as I'm pulling into her motel....another call..."Where are you....we've been waiting about 10 minutes and we are in a hurry". I tell her that I was pulling into the motel lot but that she needs to order a different Uber.....and cancel.....turn off the app.


I like the old "drive to the original pin and cancel as a no-show" after 5 mins. trick. They can cancel on you and you still get paid, and don't have to deal with the added drive time, or with a *****y/stupid pax.


----------



## Lyftstache-ride

I've gotten 40% of people tipping me more than a few times.. But yeah lately not so much


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

grUBBER said:


> ... after your riders step out of your car, you are as usefull to them as a used condom...


Wait!!! We're not supposed to use those again? Ooooops.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Humanity is in a terrible condition, and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse. This lack of tipping your driver is only the tip of the iceberg. 

When the earth changes start occurring, and we are forced to live in a world that is very different and much more lawless than the one we are in now, do you expect people to treat each other decently? 

There will be all out war, death, and destruction. Guaranteed. People not tipping their drivers...it's an omen of terrible things to come.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I was actually going to start the exact same thread. I'm really surprised how few people tip. This weekend was real bad. Guess not that many are in the Christmas spirit. 
The tip button in uber is a losing battle. We need to focus on rate increases.


----------



## movinglotus

I'm Lyft in Dallas n the tips suck. I've been to Jack in the Box at 1:30 am cause PAX was starving after club and another PAX needed to stop to take pictures. Didn't make $5 tips between them. Uptown children are just drunk.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I havent drove for lyft yet. Ill start soon but after reading around I feel Uber riders are more likely to tip. So many people have asked my friends that are Uber drivers about tips and they were shocked when they found out the 20% tip that Uber has doesnt go to Uberx/xl drivers ( they thought its automatic).

I would say 50% Uber riders would tip.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I'm getting tipped on roughly 40% of the jobs I do for Lyft and I wouldn't want to lose that extra money. The past two weeks in particular, the passengers have been very generous. I expect Christmas to be very decent for gratuities.


----------



## LyftrBmore

I just started with Lyft, and I'm noticing the same issue. One night I drove I had about 20% of people tipping. Couldn't believe it. My last night was a bit better, it was up to 40%, but I still can't believe people are this damn rude. This is a service position, but for some reason it seems like many of the customers don't feel that way.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Monica rodriguez said:


> I havent drove for lyft yet. Ill start soon but after reading around I feel Uber riders are more likely to tip. So many people have asked my friends that are Uber drivers about tips and they were shocked when they found out the 20% tip that Uber has doesnt go to Uberx/xl drivers ( they thought its automatic).
> 
> I would say 50% Uber riders would tip.


People don't like to appear to be jerks. They ask about tipping, many times with pre-knowledge that they can't do it through the app. They want the driver to believe that they aren't jerks and that they would tip if they could, but if they were presented with the opportunity to tip anonymously, they wouldn't do it. Statistically, cabbies get tipped 80% of the time because it is a face to face transaction. If it were anonymized, the number of people who tip would drastically decline. One way to increase the amount of Lyft tippers would be to have a pop up on the driver's display telling the driver if he received a tip or not, taking the anonymity out of it. Better yet, an audio from the pax phone "thank you for tipping your driver", or, "you have opted not to tip your driver"


----------



## duggles

I get tips on about 25% of my Lyft rides, which has amounted to an average of 12% of total fares. In essence, this reduces Lyft's cut to 8%. At base rates, this makes Lyft far more lucrative than shit-tastic Uber... if only you could end one Lyft ride with another ping. Unfortunately, in Denver, Lyft is slower the majority of the time. Still, at base rates, I'd much rather take a Lyft ride. I'm much less resentful of those assholes.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

I totally agree with his post : it actually doesn't even matter if there was a tip button or not, because 80% or even more sneak away and don't worry about "that used condom" called Uber/Lyft driver"

I had some Lyft pax which I rated 5 Stars because I was believing "oh they will for sure add a dollar - but they did not !
and they were already gone away with the 5 Stars I gave them.

With Uber at least you know immediately if they gave you tip or not.. 
My rating will therefor be honest:

- Sometimes people make you wait because they are not ready yet.. some of them will give you let's say $5 for the extra waiting time, which is just more than fair.
Why would I rate someone like that less than 5 Stars ?

- I ended up rating Lyft pax "honestly" less than 5 if you made me wait because I DON'T know if you will add some yip on your app or be an asshole..


----------



## No-tippers-suck

RideshareGuru said:


> People don't like to appear to be jerks. They ask about tipping, many times with pre-knowledge that they can't do it through the app. They want the driver to believe that they aren't jerks and that they would tip if they could, but if they were presented with the opportunity to tip anonymously, they wouldn't do it. Statistically, cabbies get tipped 80% of the time because it is a face to face transaction. If it were anonymized, the number of people who tip would drastically decline. One way to increase the amount of Lyft tippers would be to have a pop up on the driver's display telling the driver if he received a tip or not, taking the anonymity out of it. Better yet, an audio from the pax phone "thank you for tipping your driver", or, "you have opted not to tip your driver"


and that's why you deserve the name "rideshare GURU"

that's exactly the point sir.. "face to face" transaction. 
And my Lyft stats show me clearly that people don't like to tip.
Since everybody at Lyft seems to expect fresh baked cookies but I just offer a professional ride for a cheap price, there are no cookies.
I'm not a Girl scout !


----------



## No-tippers-suck

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Humanity is in a terrible condition, and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse. This lack of tipping your driver is only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When the earth changes start occurring, and we are forced to live in a world that is very different and much more lawless than the one we are in now, do you expect people to treat each other decently?
> 
> There will be all out war, death, and destruction. Guaranteed. People not tipping their drivers...it's an omen of terrible things to come.


You named it : THE END IS NEAR !!! DRIVERS WAKE UP !

damn,, you guys are right, we don't need a tipping button.
I've seen it with Lyft.. they still don't tip and it's even easier for them to get away with 5 Stars.
Rather a "face to face" situation where I immediately see if I get tip or not..
Then I get to rate the Pax..

Now I have to change my Avatar again


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I get tips all the time. You have to provide the pax a professional experience. If you're incapable of doing that, don't expect anything extra.


----------



## grUBBER

DC_Uber_Lyft_Dr said:


> I get tips all the time. You have to provide the pax a professional experience. If you're incapable of doing that, don't expect anything extra.


You probably look broke, so they tip you out of pity.
We, on the other hand look like we're doing OK.
We dress lean and drive clean cars. No tip for us.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

That must be it.


----------



## j0osh

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I get tips all the time. You have to provide the pax a professional experience. If you're incapable of doing that, don't expect anything extra.


An Uber driving advocating personal responsibility and *GASP* customer service in order to receive an unsolicited tip. Wrong place, bud.


----------



## pengduck

Last week my tip rate was almost 10.5%. I would take the 20% of riders tip than the weeks when I get 1 or 2 tips. The bottom line is Uber doesn't give a damn if we make money or not. It all about Uber making money!


----------



## j0osh

pengduck said:


> Last week my tip rate was almost 10.5%. I would take the 20% of riders tip than the weeks when I get 1 or 2 tips. The bottom line is Uber doesn't give a damn if we make money or not. It all about Uber making money!


Pssst this is a private, for-profit company that you signed up for under your own volition. It's also one that allows you to monetize your personal vehicle in a way not previous devised...giving you the opportunity to make money if you so choose. It's not a charity, and they--rightly--should have little to no concern about how many drivers they have. They provide a service that almost anyone can participate in and the only mandate is to increase profit margins by attempting to provide continuous service for specific metro areas. If you think that's a problem or unfair or that pay is not commiserate to your time and effort then you should probably not do it anymore.

or nah


----------



## CLAkid

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Humanity is in a terrible condition, and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse. This lack of tipping your driver is only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When the earth changes start occurring, and we are forced to live in a world that is very different and much more lawless than the one we are in now, do you expect people to treat each other decently?
> 
> There will be all out war, death, and destruction. Guaranteed. People not tipping their drivers...it's an omen of terrible things to come.


Love the optimism


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

CLAkid said:


> Love the optimism


I'm looking forward to the earth changes in all honesty. I think it'll be a net benefit to humanity. We will regain some of our long lost appreciation for life .


----------



## RustleWimson

I get about 30-35 % tippers on Lyft. The tippers tend to be liberals, and the cheapskates conservatives..


----------



## CaptainJackLA

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I cancel....if I know ahead of time.
> Had an Uber ping last night for a guythat set the pin in the wrong place. When I am a block from the incorrect address a woman calls to ask me where I'm going. I tell her and she says "Oh that's the wrong place ....we are at the Sheraton (about a mile away). How long before you can get here?" I tell her about five minutes....and she says "OK fine". Four minutes later as I'm pulling into her motel....another call..."Where are you....we've been waiting about 10 minutes and we are in a hurry". I tell her that I was pulling into the motel lot but that she needs to order a different Uber.....and cancel.....turn off the app.


I got a ping for Beverly Hills on Wilshire. When I got to the address there is nowhere to park. I go around the corner and he calls me. He says "where are you". I'm on Beverly around the corner from the address given. He says " oh we are at #$// Beverly. I told him I am 1 block away. I had to get to the end of the block and turn around. He calls again within 1 minute ....WHERE ARE YOU again. I tell him I am turning around just down the street. He then says I'M CANCELLING CAUSE YOU'RE BEING RUDE. I say GO AHEAD ASS HOLE. I pull over and cancel first with the NO SHOW option. We'll that didn't work in my $ favor but at least I didn't have to drive that JACK ASS around.

By the way if you get a ping in BH from MAURICE don't take it. Otherwise tell him to get the **** out of my car ... dick...


----------



## GordonShumway

30% of my passengers leave a tip with lyft. This includes cash tips. If uber doesn't feel they need to add a tipping option, at least they should quit promoting the 'no tip needed' idea. One of the reasons why I hardly pick up passengers with uber anymore.


----------



## CLAkid

GordonShumway said:


> 30% of my passengers leave a tip with lyft. This includes cash tips. If uber doesn't feel they need to add a tipping option, at least they should quit promoting the 'no tip needed' idea. One of the reasons why I hardly pick up passengers with uber anymore.


It's still maddening to me that despite what Uber might say, that people do not have the common sense to leave a tip for a fast and inexpensive service.


----------



## wtdrivesnj

You would have thought that this being christmas season people would be in a giving mood. But I think that Uber has successfully trained the Pax not to tip. It sucks.


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I cancel....if I know ahead of time.
> Had an Uber ping last night for a guythat set the pin in the wrong place. When I am a block from the incorrect address a woman calls to ask me where I'm going. I tell her and she says "Oh that's the wrong place ....we are at the Sheraton (about a mile away). How long before you can get here?" I tell her about five minutes....and she says "OK fine". Four minutes later as I'm pulling into her motel....another call..."Where are you....we've been waiting about 10 minutes and we are in a hurry". I tell her that I was pulling into the motel lot but that she needs to order a different Uber.....and cancel.....turn off the app.


LOL...You are 100% right to cancel... She would have given you a bad rating anyway. Uber has started sending the "Bad Attitude" rider complaint text along with a link on how to be more professional. 
My answer to that: Raise the rates = Good Attitude.
Rider truly think that you are their "personal drivers" not at .18 cents a minute.


----------



## Woody Mornings

RideshareGuru said:


> I like the old "drive to the original pin and cancel as a no-show" after 5 mins. trick. They can cancel on you and you still get paid, and don't have to deal with the added drive time, or with a *****y/stupid pax.


Do you only have to wait five minutes? With Uber it's 10 minutes I believe.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Woody Mornings said:


> Do you only have to wait five minutes? With Uber it's 10 minutes I believe.


5 mins. Works


----------



## pengduck

Woody Mornings said:


> Do you only have to wait five minutes? With Uber it's 10 minutes I believe.


It doesn't matter how long you wait with Uber, the bastards still won't pay you!


----------



## RideshareGuru

pengduck said:


> It doesn't matter how long you wait with Uber, the bastards still won't pay you!


I've gotten plenty of cancelation fees from uber. They don't pay on the first one from a pax, but after waiting 5 mins, I'm batting about 66%. IMO, not worth waiting 10 mins for $4, but it's worth it for 5 mins.


----------



## Tx rides

RustleWimson said:


> I get about 30-35 % tippers on Lyft. The tippers tend to be liberals, and the cheapskates conservatives..


My goodness , do you talk politics with every rider to ascertain their affiliation ?


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> My goodness , do you talk politics with every rider to ascertain their affiliation ?


I'm thinking that personal politics come into play here. For instance, if i have a pro-gun pax and we talk guns on the trip, he is more likely to tip than not, and I'm more likely to rate him well than not. If i get a whiny liberal trying to tell me that she has a right to kill an unborn child because of the First Amendment (no kidding, i actually got that argument from a pax), they probably aren't going to tip me as i will ask exactly which clause of the first amendment says anything about abortion. I will also 1 star her for being a ******.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm thinking that personal politics come into play here. For instance, if i have a pro-gun pax and we talk guns on the trip, he is more likely to tip than not, and I'm more likely to rate him well than not. If i get a whiny liberal trying to tell me that she has a right to kill an unborn child because of the First Amendment (no kidding, i actually got that argument from a pax), they probably aren't going to tip me as i will ask exactly which clause of the first amendment says anything about abortion. I will also 1 star her for being a ******.


My initial thoughts were: if that poster knows his riders' political views well enough to categorize the tippers, it must come up. Politics & Religion: good way to alienate customers


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> My initial thoughts were: if that poster knows his riders' political views well enough to categorize the tippers, it must come up. Politics & Religion: good way to alienate customers


Had a realllllly drunk catholic woman ask me if I believe in god. I said no, and she started waxing philosophical on me while completely inebriated. Asked me if I'm depressed because I have no reason to live. I asked her if she molests children because she's catholic, or if she's catholic because she molests children. Suffice it to say, I ended up earning that 1-star with a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> Had a realllllly drunk catholic woman ask me if I believe in god. I said no, and she started waxing philosophical on me while completely inebriated. Asked me if I'm depressed because I have no reason to live. I asked her if she molests children because she's catholic, or if she's catholic because she molests children. Suffice it to say, I ended up earning that 1-star with a huge smile on my face.


Lol!!!


----------



## CLAkid

Woody Mornings said:


> Do you only have to wait five minutes? With Uber it's 10 minutes I believe.


With Lyft you only have to wait 3 minutes AND call the PAX once. Then the app will give you the option to charge the cancelation fee or not.


----------



## duggles

CLAkid said:


> With Lyft you only have to wait 3 minutes AND call the PAX once. Then the app will give you the option to charge the cancelation fee or not.


What's that "call" about? Can I call them, and they tell me they're on their way down but I still say, sorry, I waited my 3. Call the next guy. Can I say that and charge? I rarely call on these because I figure they don't have enough respect as it is, since most Lyft riders are ready or appear within a minute.


----------



## RideshareGuru

duggles said:


> What's that "call" about? Can I call them, and they tell me they're on their way down but I still say, sorry, I waited my 3. Call the next guy. Can I say that and charge? I rarely call on these because I figure they don't have enough respect as it is, since most Lyft riders are ready or appear within a minute.


The requirement is that you call. You don't have to talk to them, it doesn't even have to ring. Hope that helps!


----------



## yubenbeing

Cbeen go-uber said:


> I agree. Riders know that they will never see you again. So they press " no tip " button. They could care less about you.
> 
> I took waiters and bartenders to their work, and guess what... They choose no tip option... Very sad.. Seems like I get tipped more on uber platform


That has been my experience so far as well. I know they should know better, but wtf?


----------



## RideshareGuru

yubenbeing said:


> That has been my experience so far as well. I know they should know better, but wtf?


I gave a waiter from the Hard Rock Cafe here in Nashville a ride home one night. He complained that on his last ride he paid 100% pt. The ride with me wasn't on pt, so i made a point of telling him this when i dropped him off. The guy didn't tip. Lucky for me, i like eating at the Hard Rock. I now request him for my waiter each time and I always stiff him on the tip!


----------



## UberXTampa

I didn't know there was a tipping expert: http://tippingresearch.com/most_recent_tipping_papers.html

Freakonomics have an apisode on tipping: http://freakonomics.com/2014/08/07/should-tipping-be-banned-a-freakonomics-radio-rebroadcast/

Might be interesting to read/listen to these...


----------



## UberXTampa

A slender big breasted, good looking, blonde woman in her thirties gets best tips! That's what the study says so far, I am listening!


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberXTampa said:


> A slender big breasted, good looking, blonde woman in her thirties gets best tips! That's what the study says so far, I am listening!


Maybe drive in drag then?


----------



## Betty Boop

AintWorthIt said:


> I was actually going to start the exact same thread. I'm really surprised how few people tip. This weekend was real bad. Guess not that many are in the Christmas spirit.
> The tip button in uber is a losing battle. We need to focus on rate increases.


I HAVE PUT A RED CUP IN CUP HOLDER IN FRONT OF PAX WITH A COUPLE OF DOLLARS IN IT. IT WORKS.


----------



## Betty Boop

Monica rodriguez said:


> I havent drove for lyft yet. Ill start soon but after reading around I feel Uber riders are more likely to tip. So many people have asked my friends that are Uber drivers about tips and they were shocked when they found out the 20% tip that Uber has doesnt go to Uberx/xl drivers ( they thought its automatic).
> 
> I would say 50% Uber riders would tip.


PASSENGERS WITH UBER DO NOT TIP. NO MATTER WHAT. IF YOU UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN GROSS AND NET YOU WILL SOON REALIZE THAT YOU ARE MAKING $5 PER HOUR TOPS, AND JUST WAIT TILL YOUR FIRST CAR REPAIR BILL .


----------



## Jim Sunny

Why would you NOT want an extra 20%...that makes no sense to me. My Lyft weeklies have gone up considerably since they've added the tip button. I'm glad they did.

Of course, you could look at it like it's the end of the ****ing world, and everybody hates you and you have no friends.

Your choice...



grUBBER said:


> As you know, lyft has a tip button.
> And some of you want it for uber.
> I wanted it too till I started driving for lift.
> 
> I wouldn't even care if uber added a tip button to the app tonight.
> 
> You're dealing with a new phenomenon.
> 
> You are their personal driver and a friend with a car.
> You can listen to how they are late to work and only you can save their job, you park for them in an illegal or unsafe spots while they take their sweet time, you deal with their ohnoimissdropedthepinstupidgpswherethe****areyous and then they don't tip you.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a backstabbing, but after your riders step out of your car, you are as usefull to them as a used condom.
> 
> They've moved on.


----------



## duggles

Jim Sunny said:


> Why would you NOT want an extra 20%...that makes no sense to me. My Lyft weeklies have gone up considerably since they've added the tip button. I'm glad they did.
> 
> Of course, you could look at it like it's the end of the ****ing world, and everybody hates you and you have no friends.
> 
> Your choice...


And then there are still some nights where not a single Lyft rider tips. And it was on snowy, icy roads. **** them.


----------



## Rockwall

duggles said:


> And then there are still some nights where not a single Lyft rider tips. And it was on snowy, icy roads. **** them.


I picked up this lady from Love Field Airport. The freaking Lyft ride ended up being $7, and she did not tip. 
So yeah, even if you have the tip button added to Uber, I doubt it will change the stiffing attitude the pax developed. Lets focus more on rising the rates


----------



## duggles

Rockwall said:


> I picked up this lady from Love Field Airport. The freaking Lyft ride ended up being $7, and she did not tip.
> So yeah, even if you have the tip button added to Uber, I doubt it will change the stiffing attitude the pax developed. Lets focus more on rising the rates


I don't agree with that at all. I was simply saying tipping is random. On average I have gotten tipped on about 50% of my rides and the tip averages to about 15% of net fares. So I would never say Uber shouldn't add the tip button. Focusing on higher fares is fruitless, that will never happen. Uber absolutely should offer an option to tip like Lyft does.

Given Uber hijacking my phone and car's audio, I doubt I will drive much for them after the NYE bank. Only big surge days, Superbowl, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, etc. But **** them. At the base rates Uber is a joke and with shit like taking over my phone and car's audio, they don't deserve my time unless someone is paying 4x+ for it.


----------



## Rockwall

duggles said:


> I don't agree with that at all. I was simply saying tipping is random. On average I have gotten tipped on about 50% of my rides and the tip averages to about 15% of net fares. So I would never say Uber shouldn't add the tip button. Focusing on higher fares is fruitless, that will never happen. Uber absolutely should offer an option to tip like Lyft does.
> 
> Given Uber hijacking my phone and car's audio, I doubt I will drive much for them after the NYE bank. Only big surge days, Superbowl, Memorial Day, Fourth of July, etc. But **** them. At the base rates Uber is a joke and with shit like taking over my phone and car's audio, they don't deserve my time unless someone is paying 4x+ for it.


What I am saying even if Uber implemented a tip option. Most entitled pax wont tip regardless. Plus Uber will still advertise the "no tipping is necessary" marketing BS.
I am in the same boat,after NYE I will focus on my main job, and wont drive unless the rate\multiplier are worth my time and effort.


----------



## CLAkid

Rockwall said:


> I picked up this lady from Love Field Airport. The freaking Lyft ride ended up being $7, and she did not tip.
> So yeah, even if you have the tip button added to Uber, I doubt it will change the stiffing attitude the pax developed. Lets focus more on rising the rates


This occurs because too many riders take us for granted. Very disappointing when you consider how much more we could make if every rider just tipped $1.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

So I paid close attention to tips for the past 30 days.

Lyft Dec-09 to Jan-08
OK ready for this, I was really surprised myself, 100% of Lyft riders left a tip.
Most popular tip is $2, followed by $1 followed by $5
Only 1 rider tipped me cash all the rest were in the app.

Some background:
I do very few Lyft rides, average 2 per day.
I drive out in the suburbs most of my riders are repeat riders.
If asked, I always tell the truth:
"driving is not as great as it used to be, we make about half of what we used to in May 2014"
I always keep some cash in the cup holder, I was never asked about it but I know for a fact
that it serves as a reminder that other people tip me.

With Uber I am at about 30% tips.
Uber tips are larger, usually $5 and $10
Most of my Uber riders are long $30-$36 airport rides


----------



## CLAkid

ElectroFuzz said:


> So I paid close attention to tips for the past 30 days.
> 
> Lyft Dec-09 to Jan-08
> OK ready for this, I was really surprised myself, 100% of Lyft riders left a tip.
> Most popular tip is $2, followed by $1 followed by $5
> Only 1 rider tipped me cash all the rest were in the app.
> 
> Some background:
> I do very few Lyft rides, average 2 per day.
> I drive out in the suburbs most of my riders are repeat riders.
> If asked, I always tell the truth:
> "driving is not as great as it used to be, we make about half of what we used to in May 2014"
> I always keep some cash in the cup holder, I was never asked about it but I know for a fact
> that it serves as a reminder that other people tip me.
> 
> With Uber I am at about 30% tips.
> Uber tips are larger, usually $5 and $10
> Most of my Uber riders are long $30-$36 airport rides


I do a lot of Lyft rides and I find that about 30% of the passengers tip. But I do agree That Uber tips are less frequent, but they are larger, usually five to ten dollars.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I hate tipping. I've been a passenger sitting in the back of taxis for years. I hate the sweet slimy obsequiousness that you get when you know they just want a tip. You can just feel the nasty "**** you" when you get out of their car when their tactics didn't work.

Thank God for Uber and the no tipping necessary policy. I provide a service at a price. If I'm a total imbecile and shouldn't be working for a slave wages why should my passenger have to be stuck in a class war. Whatever the market will bear baby. 

Whether I decide to keep driving for Lyft or not is my business. I certainly don't object to the little buttons on the Lyft app where I get a tip and find out about it the next day. But the face-to-face kiss up charade makes me sick. 

But this whole "service industry people deserve a tip" business is utter rubbish to me. I worked retail, glady gave fabulous customer service and I didn't get no stinking tips. Just because I am forced to talk to you in order to get from here to there does not mean you automatically get extra money. Uber figured out how despicable people found this and got them into our cars because we wouldn't pull this kind of stunt on them.

Kiss up all you want, when all you want is a tip, but again I say thank God for Uber's no tipping necessary policy. At the same time, thank you Lyft for making it easy for people who actually want to tip.

And yes Paco Garcia. I know Travis loves me.


----------



## CLAkid

Wow


----------



## scrurbscrud

CLAkid said:


> With Lyft you only have to wait 3 minutes AND call the PAX once. Then the app will give you the option to charge the cancelation fee or not.


Lyft seems to have eliminated that option from the app now. I drove nearly 4 miles to a pickup in prime time rate late last night, pax was a no show, 2 calls and no charge feature at the cancel.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lyft tips have consistently ran in the 10-20% of the total fare range for me. Uber? Less than 1 in 30 fares.


----------



## Realityshark

grUBBER said:


> As you know, lyft has a tip button.
> And some of you want it for uber.
> I wanted it too till I started driving for lift.
> 
> I wouldn't even care if uber added a tip button to the app tonight.
> 
> You're dealing with a new phenomenon.
> 
> You are their personal driver and a friend with a car.
> You can listen to how they are late to work and only you can save their job, you park for them in an illegal or unsafe spots while they take their sweet time, you deal with their ohnoimissdropedthepinstupidgpswherethe****areyous and then they don't tip you.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a backstabbing, but after your riders step out of your car, you are as usefull to them as a used condom.
> 
> They've moved on.


You might consider trying this: Whenever you have a passenger work into the conversation that you love driving for Uber because of all the tips you receive. Watch your tip percentage grow. It's easy to do since almost every passenger always asks you something that makes it easy for you to sneak this into conversation.


----------



## cabrunner

Not to brag, but I made $19 in tips from 6 rides yesterday. If you have that vibe that you're not going to get a tip, then you're probably right. Focus on giving a good Lyft experience.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

cabrunner said:


> Not to brag, but I made $19 in tips from 6 rides yesterday. If you have that vibe that you're not going to get a tip, then you're probably right. Focus on giving a good Lyft experience.


Your riders are probably all stoned. They think they are paying their fares.


----------



## cabrunner

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Your riders are probably all stoned. They think they are paying their fares.


Nope, all were sober. I drove 7:45-9 in the morning and 5-7 in the evening.


----------



## UberBlackishX

RideshareGuru said:


> People don't like to appear to be jerks. They ask about tipping, many times with pre-knowledge that they can't do it through the app. They want the driver to believe that they aren't jerks and that they would tip if they could, but if they were presented with the opportunity to tip anonymously, they wouldn't do it. Statistically, cabbies get tipped 80% of the time because it is a face to face transaction. If it were anonymized, the number of people who tip would drastically decline. One way to increase the amount of Lyft tippers would be to have a pop up on the driver's display telling the driver if he received a tip or not, taking the anonymity out of it. Better yet, an audio from the pax phone "thank you for tipping your driver", or, "you have opted not to tip your driver"


Not getting your rationale. They are getting rides in better cars. Service is better than a taxi, faster, etc, and they don't tip. Cashless customers could be thoughtful and bring some cash to tip like the classy pax lived had that tip


----------



## CLAkid

UberBlackishX said:


> Not getting your rationale. They are getting rides in better cars. Service is better than a taxi, faster, etc, and they don't tip. Cashless customers could be thoughtful and bring some cash to tip like the classy pax lived had that tip


With Lyft, the passenger actually has to press the NO TIP button on the app. That takes effort. I would think that most people would just click on the $1 tab. Disappointing.


----------

